# Anyone smoke thier food?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Wondering what everyone has and looking for ideas on DIY stuff. I like this guys portable small unit. Something anyone can make if they have large tins around.

BTW are coffee tins the same as #10 tins?  I don't normally drink coffee thus why we never have a large supply here to justify those coffee tins.

What smokers do you all have or have made?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I usually just eat my food rather than smoke it. Lol


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> BTW are coffee tins the same as #10 tins?  I don't normally drink coffee thus why we never have a large supply here to justify those coffee tins.


Yes! The big tins of coffee.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I usually just eat my food rather than smoke it. Lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Surely there are Q masters or lovers out here.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got a smoker I use mainly for ribs (beef or pork) and occasionally things like briskest, pork shoulder, bacon etc.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

TSC has char-broil water smokers. I picked mine up on sale for $39. It's awesome. The flavour is unmatched! They are big enough that you can "and eventually will" smoke a big turkey in it. 

I recommend maple wood chip and jack Daniels woodchips for red meat.


----------

